# Building Links



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello all and Happy New Year

Link building! Yet another thing i've gotta do in order to promote the website but which way is the best ?

Link exchanges are they classed as "Spam" and if not are there any good ones out there ? Is emailing the webmaster and asking for a link or a 2-way link ( Didn't wanna spell recip...) the done thing ?

I've added links to a few sites i've found useful in the starting of this internet journey, is this a good thing aswell ?

Cheeeers


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

from what i've read natural in-bound links are best.
I think with new sites, a gradual site build along with gradual in-bound links build over 1-2 years you may start to see some good SE ranks. But every site situation is different.

Also, 1 in-bound link from a related content established site is good. Just some info a read about at google.com webmasters board.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 13, 2007)

The PR(pagerank) of the website your exchanging links with has a big role in how well and effective your results in the SE's will be. To answer your question, link exchanges can be very beneficial but only if the site your exchanging links with is relative to your site. If it isn't then your not doing it right, for example...linking to a website that sells flower pots when your site is a t-shirt business. Visit Link Development Forum and browse through there for awhile. If your interested in paying for text links and that kind of stuff you can visit Text Link Ads - Smart Link Marketing, they have pr6 and 7 links going for very good prices! Hope that helps you out. Good luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> If your interested in paying for text links and that kind of stuff you can visit Text Link Ads - Smart Link Marketing, they have pr6 and 7 links going for very good prices! Hope that helps you out. Good luck!


Be careful before you go "buying links for PR". If you are buying links just for PR, you may end up with a short term gain, but it may also cause long term problems with google.

Here's a google employee's blog with more info:
Matt Cutts: Gadgets, Google, and SEO » Text links and PageRank


----------



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Chees for that Rodney,

I don't intend buying links if i can help it, think best way forward is to highlight sites that compliment mine or a least can help any site visitor of mine. 

Whether this is the best way i've not got the foggiest,guess it's a case of learn as i go on. 

Cheers


----------

